# tesafilm?



## unnamedguy (21. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Tutorial oder Acion um Tesafilm zu simulieren. Ich möchte ein Bild an eine "Wand" kleben und das soll möglichst so aussehen als wenn ich Tesafilm zu fixieren benutzt habe.
Hat jemand sowas oder weiss wo ich das herbekomme? Mein Scanner ist grad im Eimer, somit fällt das Scannen eines Streifens erstmal aus.

Vielen Dank
Andreas


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (21. Januar 2002)

*so was vielleicht?*

Also, hab'n bisschen rumgefummelt.

Graues Rechteck auf neuer Ebene über schwarzem Hintrgrund.
Das Ganze ist 'ne Mischung aus
Linearer S/W-Verlauf,
Wolken,
und Kunstfilter > Kunststoffverpackung
Zu den franseliegen Rändern: Rechteck ausgewählt, in den Maskierungsmodus, >Kristalisieren angewandt, Maskierungsmodus beenden und dann die Randbereiche löschen.

Das ganze Gedöns liegt dann gedreht und mit verringerter Deckkraft über'm Bildchen.


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2002)

wow cool, ich muss sagen, dass gefällt mir sehr gut. ich glaube, dass werde ich mal irgendwofür mißbrauchen


----------



## unnamedguy (22. Januar 2002)

*thx*

genau das ist es...

muss noch bissle verfeinern, aber das sieht klasse aus...

dankeschön ))


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (22. Januar 2002)

*keine Ursache*

 Gern geschehen


----------



## Wolfsbein (25. Juni 2002)

Rechteckauswahl erstellen, die Ränder mit dem Lasso etwas aufransen. Dann mit einem hellen grau füllen. Auf der Ebene Plastik anwenden, so zwei bis drei mal. Dann den Ebenenmodus auf Hartes Licht stellen. Evtl. nochmal die Auswahl machen und auf der Ebene unter dem Film ein bischen weichzeichnen.


----------



## Gleis24 (5. Juli 2002)

Vor dem Problem stand ich auch mal, dabei hab ich viel herumprobiert und das beste Ergenbnis hab ich wie folgt erziehlt.

Auf ein schwarzes Stück Pappe gab ich einfach Tesafilm in gewünschter Länge geklebt und die eingescannt.
Danach mir in Photoshop die schönsten Stücke herausgesucht und grob zurecht geschnitten.
Als neue Ebene im Zielbild hineinkopiert. Über die Ebenen-Optionen hab ich dann das Schwarze herausgeblendet. 
(Verschiebt man mit der ALT Taste die kleinen Regler ergibt das Weiche übergänge)
Mit dem Schlagschatten oder Relief Effekt kann man noch gezielt kleine Nuancen setzen. Aber bitte nur sehr dezent.

Ein realistischeres Ergebnis bekommt man kaum hin. Das Ergebnis war schon beinahe zu gut. Mein Chef hatte mich darauf hingewiesen das ich doch Bitte vor dem Scannen die ******tesafilmstreifen vom Foto abmachen soll.  

gruß, gleis


----------



## moecre (4. März 2003)

hallo,

ich habe alle eure Erläuterungen/Ideen mal ausprobiert jedoch bin ich nicht zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gelangt, wollte euch noch mal bitten das in diesem Beitrag oder in einer PN an mich nochmal etwas ausführlicher zu beschreiben, würde mich sehr freuen.
Das Ergebnis vom onkel Jürgen sieht ja schon nicht schlecht aus nur leider sind für einen Newbie wie mich die Erläuterungen etwas sperrlich.

Vielen Dank
MFG


----------



## Paule (4. März 2003)

guck doch in die anleitung von deinem photoshop , und wenn du keine hast gibts bei google.de bestimmt auch noch ne anleitung für photoshop, ich hab hier auch noch eine im pdf format auf meinem pc


----------



## kunigunde (14. Januar 2004)

ehmmm irgendwie hab ich probleme beim nachvollziehe...
kann mir jemand sagen, was er GENAU gemacht hat und mit wlechen einstellungen?


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Januar 2004)

Unglaublich aber wahr - hier erscheint in kürze das Tesatutorial - mfg Mythos007


----------



## kunigunde (15. Januar 2004)

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Januar 2004)

Hi,

nicht dass ich nicht auf Mythos' Arbeit gespannt wäre und nicht dass ich nicht
wüsste, dass man das mit etwas Mühe auch selbst machen kann. Nein.
Eigentlich nur zur Vervollständigung des Threads:

http://www.autofx.com/dreamsuite/effect_pages/tape.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leola13 (15. Januar 2004)

Hai,

zur Überbrückung bis Mythos fertig ist :

Tape 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Januar 2004)

Na dann wird mein Tutorial wohl nicht mehr benötigt


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2004)

Hai,

DOCH  ! Ich will es haben. In gewohnt super guter Mythos Qualität und auf deutsch.

(In meinem Alter geht das dann doch leichter   )

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Waterstorm (5. Juni 2004)

Ich weis der Topic ist schon älter, aber mich haette auch interessiert wie du es gemacht hast Mythos...


----------



## xdaNx (6. Juni 2004)

Würd mich auch interessieren wie Mythos das gmacht hat =)


----------



## PhilippK (6. Juni 2004)

mich auch, da es wirklich klasse aussieht.
Hab ihm auch mal eine PM geschrieben, aber er antwortet nicht


----------



## ShadowMan (6. Juni 2004)

Also für mich siehts folgendermaßen aus:

Rechteck grau füllen, eine etwas dunklere Kontur hinzufügen, danach die Transparenz auf ca. 50% setzen, etwas Schmutz auf dem Tesa hinzufügen und eventuell ein Glanzlicht setzen (mit einem Verlauf vielleicht).

Probiert es doch einfach mal so aus 

(Learning by doing...)

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## rasrus (10. August 2004)

*zewa tesa*

also ich mach tesa filma am liebsten aus Bildern von zerknautschten Taschentüchern einfach nen stück ausschneiden und dann etwas verkleinern noch nen bissl mit der deckkraft etc. spielen und fertig is dein tesa


----------



## TheBigRI (27. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß wie man einen Tesa-Streifen macht. 
Ich mache das Tutorial fertig und dann könnt ihr es euch anschauen und es machen.

Ist wirklich ziemlich easy, aber es hat damals auch seine Zeit gebraucht.


----------

